# como estuvo la nadada?



## mccue

Mi amiga se fue a nadar, cuando volió, le pregunté *"como estuvo la nadada"*

mi amigo argentino me dijo que es correcto, pero esta frase se usa por todos los lados? (En ingles, la tradución es *"how was swimming"*?)

Gracias

(por favor corriganme si mi escritura está incorrecta!)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Por todos lados no sé, pero en México es perfectamente correcta.

(Después vemos las correcciones: _corríjanme_, por ejemplo).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

mccue said:


> *"¿cómo estuvo la nadada?"*


Yo nunca la he oído, aunque podría llegar a usarla. Sin embargo no creo que sea correcta porque nadar es un verbo intransitivo.
"¿Qué tal el chapuzón?" sí sería correcta, y aunque no sean lo mismo se entiende.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo nunca la he oído, aunque podría llegar a usarla. Sin embargo no creo que sea correcta porque nadar es un verbo intransitivo. Favor de leer el post número 2. Gracias.
> "¿Qué tal el chapuzón?" sí sería correcta, y aunque no sean lo mismo se entiende.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En estas aguas sería ¿Qué tal estuvo el nado o la natación?
Chapuzón es muy común, pero no implica el nadar, creo yo.


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina jamás he escuchado "nadada" (y he vivido aquí más de 50 años).
No es una palabra que se encuentre en el DRAE pero, como dice *Juan Jacob Vilalta*, en México sí se utiliza.
Por lo cual, entiendo que debe ser una palabra de uso regional.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo nunca la he oído, aunque podría llegar a usar*la*. Sin embargo no creo que sea correcta porque nadar es un verbo intransitivo.


Juan Jacob, solo he dicho que podría llegar a usarla (yo), no a usarse. Soy consciente de que en otros sitios seguramente se usa, pero sigo sin tener claro que sea correcta.


----------



## albertovidal

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En estas aguas sería ¿Qué tal estuvo el nado o la natación?
> Chapuzón es muy común, pero no implica el nadar, creo yo.



_"Nado"_ tampoco es sustantivo
La _"natación"_ es correcto


----------



## Yasmine L.

Yo soy argentina y si lo diría. Por supuesto es una expresión coloquial, oral, no tiene porqué estar en los diccionarios académicos. Sustantivar el verbo de esta manera es bastante común, se puede decir por ejemplo: ¿que tal la pedaleada? (refiriendose a un paseo en bicicleta), o ¿que tal estuvo la acampada? (refiriendose a un campamento)...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Yasmine L. said:


> ...o ¿que tal estuvo la acampada? (refiriendose a un campamento)...


 
Que por cierto están muy de moda...


----------



## aurilla

Parece ser una traducción de "How was the swim?"


----------



## k-in-sc

I wonder if it makes a difference what kind of "swimming" you mean -- serious swimming, like laps, or going to a pool or beach, getting wet and checking out members of the opposite sex. 
My friend in Argentina always says "tiene pileta hoy" or the like when talking about her son's weekly swimming lessons.


----------



## aurilla

k-in-sc said:


> I wonder if it makes a difference what kind of "swimming" you mean -- serious swimming, like laps, or going to a pool or beach, getting wet and checking out members of the opposite sex.
> My friend in Argentina always says "tiene pileta hoy" or the like when talking about her son's weekly swimming lessons.


 
In Puerto Rico, you would hear "Hoy tiene piscina." 

(when referring to swimming lessons that day)


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, then, would it be better to say "¿Qué tal estuvo la piscina/pileta/playa/etc."?


----------



## flljob

*-ada.*
1. suf. Forma sustantivos derivados de otros sustantivos que significan conjunto. Fritada, vacada.
2. suf. Otros indican contenido. Carretada, cucharada.
3. suf. Pueden señalar período. Temporada, otoñada.
4. suf. Indican golpe. Palmada, pedrada.
*5. suf. Pueden indicar acción, a veces con matiz peyorativo. Alcaldada, zancada, trastada.*

Sobre todo el número 4.
¿Cómo estuvo la bailada, la cantada, la subida, la dormida, etc., etc.

Saludos


----------



## Remade

mccue said:


> Mi amiga se fue a nadar, cuando volió, le pregunté *"como estuvo la nadada"*
> 
> mi amigo argentino me dijo que es correcto, pero esta frase se usa por todos los lados? (En ingles, la tradución es *"how was swimming"*?)
> 
> Gracias
> 
> (por favor corriganme si mi escritura está incorrecta!)




Por aquí no se dice esta expresión. Se puede decir ¿qué tal el bañito?¿qué tal el chapuzón?¿que tal el remojón?¿cómo te ha ido en a piscina?¿qué tal el baño en la playa?

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.

Otra cosa, se dice "cuando volvió" no "cuando volió"


----------



## albertovidal

Yasmine L. said:


> Yo soy argentina y si lo diría. Por supuesto es una expresión coloquial, oral, no tiene porqué estar en los diccionarios académicos. Sustantivar el verbo de esta manera es bastante común, se puede decir por ejemplo: ¿que tal la pedaleada? (refiriendose a un paseo en bicicleta), o ¿que tal estuvo la acampada? (refiriendose a un campamento)...


Reitero que yo jamás escuché "nadada"
Es que hay una gran diferencia:_ "pedaleada"_ no existe pero sí *"pedalada"* (paseo en bicileta) y* "acampada"* también existe (ambas palabras están en el DRAE). NO así "nadada"


----------



## Moritzchen

mccue said:


> Mi amiga se fue a nadar, cuando volió, le pregunté *"como estuvo la nadada"*
> 
> mi amigo argentino me dijo que es correcto, pero esta frase se usa por todos los lados? (En ingles, la tradución es *"how was swimming"*?)
> 
> Gracias
> 
> (por favor corriganme si mi escritura está incorrecta!)


Como te habrás dado cuenta mccue, todos los que respondieron ya sea a favor o en contra del uso de "nadada" entendieron el significado perfectamente bien.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Como te habrás dado cuenta mccue, todos los que respondieron ya sea a favor o en contra del uso de "nadada" entendieron el significado perfectamente bien.


Hollywood in the house!  What would *you* say?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> Reitero que yo jamás escuché "nadada"
> 
> Corregido está.
> 
> Es que hay una gran diferencia:_ "pedaleada"_ no existe Es lo que decimos por acá, es decir, sí existe. pero sí *"pedalada"* Nunca lo había escuchado... corregido está. (paseo en bicileta) y* "acampada"* también existe (ambas palabras están en el DRAE). NO así "nadada" Es lo que decimos por acá, es decir, existe.


 
Huelga decir que eso de que *no existe *a muchos de nosotros, debo suponer, nos provoca cierta picazón en la pituitaria o donde sea.


----------



## albertovidal

Bueno, como existir, existen muchas palabras. Lo cual no quiere decir que sean correctas.
Hay palabras que, por su utilización regional, existen pero, eso no quiere decir que estén bien empleadas.
Si consideramos las palabras de uso regional, en cada uno de los países de habla hispana y las diferentes regiones de España, se tendría que hacer un diccionario que contemplara todas esas palabras y que tendría un volumen diez veces (al menos) superior al DRAE.
Con lo cual, el DRAE, deja de tener vigencia para los hispanoparlantes.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

The DRAE is not the be-all and end-all. There are tons of perfectly good words that are not in it now and may never be.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> Bueno, como existir, existen muchas palabras. Lo cual no quiere decir que sean correctas. ¡Jo! ¿Otra vez?
> Hay palabras que, por su utilización regional, existen pero, eso no quiere decir que estén bien empleadas. La utilización regional, como dices, de la palabra de marras se da en 120 millones de mexicanos. Ergo...
> Si consideramos las palabras de uso regional, en cada uno de los países de habla hispana y las diferentes regiones de España, se tendría que hacer un diccionario que contemplara todas esas palabras y que tendría un volumen diez veces (al menos) superior al DRAE.
> Con lo cual, el DRAE, deja de tener vigencia para los hispanoparlantes.
> Saludos


 
Por eso mismo, nadana no está, pero existe, y es perfectamente correcta.
Algún día se incorporará y si no, no pasa nada.


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> Hollywood in the house!  What would *you* say?


 Yo no tengo ningún problema con nadada.
Lo que sí hallo preocupante es notar el efecto castrador del diccionario.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Yo no tengo ningún problema con nadada.
> Lo que sí hallo preocupante es notar el efecto castrador del diccionario.


I know, right!?


----------



## albertovidal

k-in-sc said:


> The DRAE is not the be-all and end-all. There are tons of perfectly good words that are not in it now and may never be.



Bueno, entonces, de acuerdo a tu opinión, ¿no tenemos que tener ningún diccionario de referencia?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> Bueno, entonces, de acuerdo a tu opinión, ¿no tenemos que tener ningún algún diccionario de referencia?


 
Ya ves que no.


----------



## albertovidal

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya ves que no.


Bueno, es tu opinión, con la cual no coincido.
Por otro lado, *¡la doble negación, en español, es totalmente correcta y permitida!*
¿no tenemos que tener ningún algún *ningún* diccionario de referencia?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> Por otro lado, *¡la doble negación, en español, es totalmente correcta y permitida!*
> ¿no tenemos que tener ningún algún *ningún*diccionario de referencia?


 
Sí, pero no en este caso:

No tenemos que tener ningún prejuicio en cuanto a palabras que no existen en el diccionario. 
¿No tenemos que tener ningún diccionario de referencia?


----------



## albertovidal

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sí, pero no en este caso:
> 
> No tenemos que tener ningún prejuicio en cuanto a palabras que no existen en el diccionario.
> ¿No tenemos que tener ningún diccionario de referencia?



Just give me a good reason how come it's wrong!


----------



## borgonyon

Pues bien, me parece que ya se ha tratado el asunto suficientemente y que ahora las cosas se han tornado a otros temas  --y se han alterado, quizás, los ánimos.

Vamos a poner fin a esto. Este hilo --después de consulta con otros moderadores al respecto-- queda cerrado.


----------

